# Seashore Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jan 3, 2022)

Reminds me of this:

She sells seashells by the seashore,
The shells she sells are seashells, I’m sure.
So if she sells seashells on the seashore,
Then I’m sure she sells seashore shells.

I wonder if this overdrive would be appropriate for a cover version of this song.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 10, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 20783


Available Now!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 10, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> ...
> 
> I wonder if this overdrive would be appropriate for a cover version of this song.


Shore! Why not?
Sally forth, strum strings and sing songs of yore,
of Sally selling shells by the seashore,
‘til fingers are sore, then sing some more
of the seashells that Sally sells and let your voice soar to the fore.
See your throat set off sandy gravelly like Sally’s PPCB Seashore,
she soldered it herself and no longer does she sell seashells by the seashore, she just solders and sells Seashores by the score! See?




Clams got legs!


----------

